# Coating new hive boxes with fiberglass resin



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

I did a lot of fiberglass work 15+ years ago. I'm not sure I'd go through the effort, but might be interesting to see. 

They sell fiberglass top covers, so in theory it should be okay. But I have no idea how the fresh off gassing would work.


----------



## buddey99 (Apr 26, 2013)

I stained my hives and used a fiberglass resin this past year, my first. Bees did not seem to mind the fiberglass, the SHB on the other hand ran off two of the three. The resin protected the wood great.


----------



## Marlow F.W. (Mar 23, 2013)

I have stained 20 hives and used fiberglass resin on them this year, bees seem to be fine with it. My only concern is will there be any moister in the hives this winter? We will see.


----------

